# HDR programs:Artizen vs Photomatix



## eahuntley (Apr 7, 2008)

I apologize if there is already a thread started for this discussion. I searched and didn't find one, but it's possible I might have missed it.

 I tried the trial versions for both Photomatix and Artizen and it seemed like Artizen did a little more than Photomatix did. Artizen seemed capable of everything Photomatix was, plus I was able to push my images a little further with Artizen as well (incase you happen to be interested in that sort of "cartoony" look). It's also less than half the price of Photomatix.  

Anyway, I'd love to hear from some people that have tried it out.

http://www.supportingcomputers.net/  Is the webpage incase anyone that hasn't heard of it wants to check it out.


----------

